# Panerai v Concrete wall.



## Norster74 (Jun 26, 2009)

Was larking about at Wild Wadi in Dubai when I scragged my watch on a concrete wall. 

Didn't want to leave my watch in the lockers so decided to wear it all day and what a foolish decision that was.

The pictures are not the best but I think they show the extent of my stupidity and the depth of the scratches. I am not super precious about my watches and don't mind a minor battle scar but this is just too horrible to leave. 

I am of the opinion (which doesn't mean much) they may be a little too deep to polish out which is why I would like to hear from anyone who can offer me some advice.

Would a watchmaker/repairer be able to 'make good' the scratches (ie a lot better on the eye)? Or perhaps send it to Panerai to repair?

I live in the South East of England so if any members know a good watch repairer in the region that info would gratefully received too.

Kind regards
Norster


----------



## mikee (Aug 23, 2006)

Ouch! That really sucks man. Looks like a costly fix. Hope someone can help out here..


----------



## red_wagen (Jul 6, 2006)

Ouch :-(
I believe the bezel can be replaced if not polished back to life.


----------



## graphite (Dec 18, 2008)

you, sir, are hardcore. and i thought i was tough on my pam. i've heard of ppl getting bezels replaced from panerai service, although the bill would be $$$.

honestly though, i generally have lots more respect for watches that look like that than ones that are pristine. i think you should keep wearing it.


----------



## Legmaker72 (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm not an expert, but it looks like the case damage could be buffed out, but the bezel looks like a replacement item. Should look pretty good then!
When I saw the post title, I was afraid to look!


----------



## CorruptedSanity (Jun 24, 2009)

I say change the bezel. 
Hope you had a good time in our country though


----------



## Norster74 (Jun 26, 2009)

Fear not, it won't be leaving my wrist. I think getting the worst of it polished out will suffice. I don't mind it not being perfect as it will remind me of a fantastic holiday. 

I'm hoping someone may have had a similar experience and opted for a replacement bezel so I can see if I can justify a full Panerai repair against and good watchmakers repair.

Thank you both for your replies and a pleasure to chat.

Regards
Norster


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

Norster74 said:


> Fear not, it won't be leaving my wrist. I think getting the worst of it polished out will suffice. I don't mind it not being perfect as it will remind me of a fantastic holiday.
> 
> I'm hoping someone may have had a similar experience and opted for a replacement bezel so I can see if I can justify a full Panerai repair against and good watchmakers repair.
> 
> ...


I had one, with a pam 86, and it was damaged do to a motorcylce accident. I would buy a new bezzel, and have a certified watch repair put it on and have them sand down and buff out the scratches on the case. If you are planning to send it in to Panerai, just might as well buy a new Pam. the cost for the repair will be out the door.:rodekaart

Hope that helps out...


----------



## Norster74 (Jun 26, 2009)

CorruptedSanity said:


> I say change the bezel.
> Hope you had a good time in our country though


Had an awesome time thank you. Nearly came home with an IWC but whilst away our heating packed up so was advised by 'the powers that be' it may be prudent to hold fire until the damage is assessed.o|


----------



## Norster74 (Jun 26, 2009)

I was under the impression you could not buy spare parts for a Panerai. If you could point me in the right direction I would be most grateful.


----------



## WatchFan56 (Jul 2, 2008)

ouch


----------



## CorruptedSanity (Jun 24, 2009)

Norster74 said:


> Had an awesome time thank you. Nearly came home with an IWC but whilst away our heating packed up so was advised by 'the powers that be' it may be prudent to hold fire until the damage is assessed.o|


Yeah I guess heating is neccessary with winter coming real soon. Not every one is warmed on the inside by wearing such pretty watches


----------



## Motion (Aug 22, 2008)

Nothn a g-shock couldnt handle. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## socalbreeze (Feb 9, 2009)

Norster,

you need to send your watch to abc watchwerks in downtown Los Angeles. They are the absolute best when it comes to restoring watches (especially Rolex and Pams)

google them and ask for dalton toledo


----------



## Norster74 (Jun 26, 2009)

Thank you for all your replies and your sympathy. 

Socalbreeze - unfortunately I live in the UK but thank you for recommendation.

Is anyone aware of a good UK (South East/London) watch repairer who can get hold of a replacement bezel?

Regards
Norster


----------



## exxondus (Sep 10, 2007)

gosh, for the price you are paying for PAMs, you would think the concrete wall should have cracked instead!!

you def cant polish those marks. not much material would be left should you try to buff them off.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

There is a guy in Tunbridge Wells that restores and sells rare vintage watches.
He should be able to help you. His shop is on the High Street in T.W.


----------



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

graphite said:


> honestly though, i generally have lots more respect for watches that look like that than ones that are pristine. i think you should keep wearing it.


I agree  Especially if you don't think of selling it sometimes in the future..


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Norster74 said:


> I was under the impression you could not buy spare parts for a Panerai. If you could point me in the right direction I would be most grateful.


Correct. You can't just ring up an RSC for Panerai and say "Please send me a new bezel - here's my credit card number..." You'd have to send it in to have the parts replaced, even on a watch that is out of warranty.


----------



## bigbossa (Dec 13, 2009)

Have a word with Chris Heal http://www.chealwatch.com/sending.htm in Sussex


----------



## Norster74 (Jun 26, 2009)

bigbossa said:


> Have a word with Chris Heal http://www.chealwatch.com/sending.htm in Sussex


Email sent this morning. Many thanks for the reply.

Regards
Norster


----------



## Z-FREAK (Feb 14, 2009)

Having only had my Panerai for 2 days, this thread literally made me WINCE in my chair!


----------



## Norster74 (Jun 26, 2009)

I am meeting a guy from Second Time Round in London on Friday to see what he can do. Was reluctant to post my watch to a repairer with only a web presence. My inner paranoia won't allow me to be parted from my watch without face to face contact and a written contract.

If he can do anything to help I shall post pictures of the repair and give you a run down of the service.

Fingers crossed.

Norster.


----------



## mdrums (Jun 12, 2008)

Norster74 said:


> I am meeting a guy from Second Time Round in London on Friday to see what he can do. Was reluctant to post my watch to a repairer with only a web presence. My inner paranoia won't allow me to be parted from my watch without face to face contact and a written contract.
> 
> If he can do anything to help I shall post pictures of the repair and give you a run down of the service.
> 
> ...


I'm the same way...with all the scams these days I could not just send my watch to anyone. Best of luck with the repair. The safest and best thing would be to send it to Panerai.


----------



## Norster74 (Jun 26, 2009)

mdrums said:


> I'm the same way...with all the scams these days I could not just send my watch to anyone. Best of luck with the repair. The safest and best thing would be to send it to Panerai.


If the gentleman I'm seeing tomorrow is reluctant or unable to repair it then sending it off to Panerai (through an AD) looks like the next course of action. Still feel nervous about sending my watch away, even to Panerai. But even more nervous about the size of the bill. :-s


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

You could also ask for a different finish. A little bit of modding to make it a bit more personal......


----------



## Norster74 (Jun 26, 2009)

Janne said:


> You could also ask for a different finish. A little bit of modding to make it a bit more personal......


The current bezel is polished. Was toying with the idea of getting it brushed to match the case but this would leave the crown polished still. Not sure if it would look odd.


----------



## craniotes (Jul 29, 2006)

I did the same thing with my old 112, and the bill from Panerai was $400 for the new bezel, case refinishing and crystal replacement. Not cheap, but a hell of a lot less than a new Panerai.

Regards,
Adam


----------



## Norster74 (Jun 26, 2009)

craniotes said:


> I did the same thing with my old 112, and the bill from Panerai was $400 for the new bezel, case refinishing and crystal replacement. Not cheap, but a hell of a lot less than a new Panerai.
> 
> Regards,
> Adam


Hi Adam

I envisaged it being much more than that. That potentially puts a full Panerai repair back on the agenda. I was willing to pay around £300-£400 (sterling) which equates to approx $470-630 (US).

Was this a recent repair?

Excuse my being simple, but did you mail the watch back to Panerai yourself or did you go through the AD you purchased it from?

Regards
Norster


----------



## bry1975 (Aug 28, 2006)

I reckon you could remove about 70-80% of the marks without it being to obvious, Hell the bezel can always be replaced.

Regs

Bry


----------



## Norster74 (Jun 26, 2009)

bry1975 said:


> I reckon you could remove about 70-80% of the marks without it being to obvious, Hell the bezel can always be replaced.
> 
> Regs
> 
> Bry


I have gone for the replacement bezel option. Saw the very helpful gent at Second Time Round who advised getting a new bezel. Sent it to Panerai through an AD as they said a replacement is only £60. However there was a caveat attached to that, as the force of the blow that caused the damage may have affected the movement in some way. Was told there could be additional cost to rectify any unseen damage. Told them I was adamant I do not want it serviced, re-finished, spoken to gently or cuddled.

Was told the watch will be back by the end of Jan but there will be contact should additional work be required. Fingers firmly crossed.

Will keep a note of your details in case of further watch accidents.

Kind regards
Norster


----------



## bry1975 (Aug 28, 2006)

No worries Norster,

I quite often refinish and DLC Pannies for clients.:-!

Regs

Bry


----------



## Gareth (Jul 9, 2006)

Norster,
I look forward to hearing how you get on.
Unfortunately for me, when I hit mine I damaged the casing and not the bezel which I believe is easy to replace. Here's a pic of mine. Managed to polish most of the scratch out but still have the ding/chip. Anyone know if Panni could fix that?


----------



## bry1975 (Aug 28, 2006)

THREE ways to fix the case.

ONE would be to replace the case that's the easy route.
TWO would be you might laugh weld the chip and refinish the whole area.
THREE carefully remove enough material to either make the chip less noticeable or completely gone.

Imo with a Pannie either replace the case or try and blend remove the ding. 
I've removed some terrible marks from really old diver's watches, and most have looked almost like new. 

THE biggest trick is to not round the edges!


Regs

Bry


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Everything can be fixed, but in that case i would just polish it.
A battlescar can look good too.


----------



## Gareth (Jul 9, 2006)

Well it can be done. It's just a challenge finding someone as good as this guy. Unfortunately he's in Oz.

http://nickhacko.blogspot.com/2009/09/small-restoration-project.html


----------



## bry1975 (Aug 28, 2006)

V impressive pretty sure the ding has been filled and then ground down!

Something like this:-
*[FONT=Arial, helvetica]Case repairs are available, including Laser Welding if needed!*[/FONT]

Regs

Bry



Gareth said:


> Well it can be done. It's just a challenge finding someone as good as this guy. Unfortunately he's in Oz.
> 
> http://nickhacko.blogspot.com/2009/09/small-restoration-project.html


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome to WUS, mate.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Glad to hear it's in good hands. I've got my fingers crossed for you too, buddy.


----------



## Norster74 (Jun 26, 2009)

BenL said:


> Welcome to WUS, mate.


Thank you and thank you all your sympathy and help.

Have been without my watch for 12 days and already pining.

Still, at least I haven't heard from Panerai about any additional costs (yet).

A happy and prosperous New Year to you all.

Best Regards
Nortster


----------



## phynance (Nov 24, 2009)

graphite said:


> you, sir, are hardcore. and i thought i was tough on my pam. i've heard of ppl getting bezels replaced from panerai service, although the bill would be $$$.
> 
> honestly though, i generally have lots more respect for watches that look like that than ones that are pristine. i think you should keep wearing it.


Agreed. If the crystal is intact I would leave it for a time. Freedom from our obsession about condition of our watches.


----------



## Norster74 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Panerai v Concrete wall - UPDATE.*

Got the phone call yesterday saying my watch is back from Panerai (4 days early!).

Was told the repairs totalled £145 despite the fact my receipt says £95. Told the lady I spoke to of the conversation I had with the original sales contact that if the cost was to rise above what was originally quoted they were to call me to OK it before going ahead. Needless to say I was never called.

I asked her why the cost had gone up and was informed this is the amount Panerai charge for a bezel and fitment. I then informed her that the price I was given was received whilst standing over the shop assistant who called the repair centre for the exact cost, which as per my receipt was £95.

She then asked if she could call back as she will need to check this out. Got the call back saying 'yes we are able to do that at the lower price', as if they have done me a favour.:-|

Anyway the new bezel looks awesome and I am so pleased to have my watch back. I have attached some very bad photos for you to squint at.

(please excuse the rolex, he got jealous now that he has been relegated to number two)


----------



## Sponon (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Panerai v Concrete wall - UPDATE.*

Looks good, Norster. 
Wear it in good health ;-)


----------



## CorruptedSanity (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Panerai v Concrete wall - UPDATE.*

Looks great. Alls well that ends well. 
Thanks for updating us.


----------



## Norster74 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Panerai v Concrete wall - UPDATE.*

Thanks guys. Will be wearing the beater for any future potential watch ruining activities. Lesson very much learned.

Have a good day all.

Rob


----------



## Gareth (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Panerai v Concrete wall - UPDATE.*

Even at £145 I thought you did well!


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Panerai v Concrete wall - UPDATE.*

Good for you, big damage, all fixed. Gotta like that!


----------



## Norster74 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Panerai v Concrete wall - UPDATE.*



HelloNasty1 said:


> Good for you, big damage, all fixed. Gotta like that!


For just £95 I think I got incredibly lucky. The only problem I have now is releasing my PAM back into the wild.

Got to get back on the horse. :roll:


----------



## marcadrian (Feb 12, 2006)

leave it as is, its just a watch, and adds character to it.


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Panerai v Concrete wall - UPDATE.*



Norster74 said:


> Thanks guys. Will be wearing the beater for any future potential watch ruining activities. Lesson very much learned.


OT, sorry!!


----------



## M3007 (Mar 6, 2010)

This thread is like looking at a ferrari that was in a wreak..........did you lose your balance and hit the wall ?


----------

